# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  الزعيم(2)vs حي العرب بورتسودان(1) دوري سوداني الممتاز

## قنوان

*
======



مباراه الزعيم وحي العرب بورتسودان
المناسبه دوري سوداني الممتاز
الاسبوع السادس
المكان استاد المريخ
الزمان السبت 27|3|2010 الساعه الثامنه مساءا
*

----------


## قنوان

*النتيجه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
التشكيله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مع تمنياتنا للزعيم بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*النتيجة وبس فى ناس جنبنا ما لاقين حتى التعادل قسم يا أخوانا
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*الحمد لله المريخ بقى بأى تشكيلة بيغلب......
النصر للمريخ إن شاء الله...
حاسى إنو ستيفن وورغو حيبداء فى تسجيل الأهداف...

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قنوان فال الخير الحسن للمريخ والمنتدي

يا nona خليك بعيد وساعدينا بالسكات
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

قنوان فال الخير الحسن للمريخ والمنتدي

يا nona خليك بعيد وساعدينا بالسكات



 كلم ايهاب وافريكانو عشان معترضيييييييييييييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

كلم ايهاب وافريكانو عشان معترضيييييييييييييييييييييييييين



ماقلنا ديمقراطية وكده ياناس
حق الاعتراض حق مكتسب كفله الدستور
هههههاااااي(ياسر ود عرمان ذاتو)
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*هزيمة تاريخية لحي العرب وح تشوفوا براكم
*

----------


## تينا

*منصرين انشاالله بس التشجيع كيييييييييييف
لم ينجح احد
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*باذن الله ثلاثيه حارقه
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*والله ما يهنا في هذه المباراة أن نطمئن على الزعيم لقادم المباريات الافريقية .. 
وأن يصل لالداهية البرازيلي الى التشكيل الذي يهزم به الترجي ويقصيه من البطولة .. 
أما حي العرب .. الغزالة فمقدور عليهم بأي 11 لاعب .. ويارب التوفيق..
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*انتمني مشاركة وارغوووووووووووووووووووو من البداية
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

قنوان فال الخير الحسن للمريخ والمنتدي

يا nona خليكي بعيد وساعدينا بالسكات





:wallah::1 (32)::1 (23):

*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

:wallah::1 (32)::1 (23):



 مطاعنات بالبارد:1 (45):
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

مطاعنات بالبارد:1 (45):



ولا يهمك انا بتفأل بيك وماتشتغلي بالشمات 
:a045::a045::a045:
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

ولا يهمك انا بتفأل بيك وماتشتغلي بالشمات 
:a045::a045::a045:




:blb6::blb6::blb6:

*

----------


## صخر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

الحمد لله المريخ بقى بأى تشكيلة بيغلب......
النصر للمريخ إن شاء الله...
حاسى إنو ستيفن وورغو حيبداء فى تسجيل الأهداف...




صدقني احساسك حيطول
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

صدقني احساسك حيطول



السبب وارغو حتشوفو في هذاء الموسم ياصخر وحتندم علي كلامك دة
*

----------


## viva 2020

*اللهم  ابعد عنا  العوارض ولازم الفريق التوفيق
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انا اتوقع النتيجة 3/صفر للزعيم
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

انا اتوقع النتيجة 3/صفر للزعيم




اللهم نسألك النصر والتوفيق
 
*

----------


## وداللعوته

*انشاءالله ربنا ينصرنا بس الواحد بخاف من غرور واستهتار اللعيبه
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الاخ رياض  شكراً جزيلا ما قصرت 
اتخيل لي الكلام حق مشروع للجميع  وسوف ينقطع التواصل بيننا يارياض
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

الاخ رياض شكراً جزيلا ما قصرت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اتخيل لي الكلام حق مشروع للجميع وسوف ينقطع التواصل بيننا يارياض



!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:spor:

:z3lan1:
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

الاخ رياض  شكراً جزيلا ما قصرت 
اتخيل لي الكلام حق مشروع للجميع  وسوف ينقطع التواصل بيننا يارياض







:ANSmile30::ANSmile30::ANSmile30:



:094::094:




*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

قنوان فال الخير الحسن للمريخ والمنتدي

يا nona خليك بعيد وساعدينا بالسكات



 الله يستر بوست المباراة مع قنوان؟
*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بأذن الله
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

 الله يستر بوست المباراة مع قنوان؟



 قنوان يايمه بت السرور نقلت المريخ والغزاله النتيجه فل ونقات المريخ والميرغني النتيجه تعقد بس انتو فالحين في الله يستر بوست الترجي عليك يا جواندي:onlinelong:
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

قنوان يايمه بت السرور نقلت المريخ والغزاله النتيجه فل ونقات المريخ والميرغني النتيجه تعقد بس انتو فالحين في الله يستر بوست الترجي عليك يا جواندي:onlinelong:



 بوست الترجي انا  برشح ليهو الاخت نونا
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*بالتوفيق إنشاءالله للزعيم ... ومنتظرك يا وارغو الليلة .. اللهم انصر المريخ ..
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*النتيجة 6\0  بإذن الله كلتشي اتنين السعودي اتنين وارغو  واحد  نجم الدين واحد
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*تحت تحت قالو وارغو فكوهو من ربطة الجلافيط
 في كلام مهم ياصفوة بالنسبة لروابط المشجعين قراءة الاخلاص سبعة مرات والمعوذتين وبإذن واحد أحد الحبة ما بتجينا 
*

----------


## جواندي

*يا قنوان ما تقولي عندي طبيخ اقعدي في البوست ده من صفارة البداية
وحتي النهاية مع التحليل الكامل عقب الشوط الاول والتاني
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

يا قنوان ما تقولي عندي طبيخ اقعدي في البوست ده من صفارة البداية


وحتي النهاية مع التحليل الكامل عقب الشوط الاول والتاني



 انت في الطبيخ المشكله الزلابيه الشربكتني فيها دي:sleep1:
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انت في الطبيخ المشكله الزلابيه الشربكتني فيها دي:sleep1:



 وكمان سخنة من النار يعني من الصاج علي طول
*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*الزعيم منتصر 3/صفر باذن الله .
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجيلي شاور محمد
					

الزعيم منتصر 3/صفر باذن الله .



 أنت لسع قاعد ما قلت ماشي الاستاد
*

----------


## جواندي

*النفطي وادء رائع
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يا رب هدف سريع
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*السعودي ومخالفة لصالحه
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*أول ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*لاسنا وتهديفة خارج المرمي بالرأس في  الدقيقة 9
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*النص النص ياكاربوني
*

----------


## قنوان

*الدقيقه 10 لا زالت النتيجه تعادليه
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*3 ارتكاز
ده ملاح شنو
*

----------


## قنوان

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*هدف أول لمصحلة حي العرب بورتسودا من خطأ دفاعي
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*وووووووووووف
وووووووووف
*

----------


## قنوان

*اللعب ميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*جواندي امرق لي من بوستي دا ما تكجها لي
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

الدقيقه 10 لا زالت النتيجه تعادليه



 منتصرين بعون الله
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون



فرحانة كده مالك
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون



 يا بت الناس مباااااااااااالغة
*

----------


## قنوان

*لا لا لا للاستهتار
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*انشاء الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

فرحانة كده مالك



 نفس السؤال:bluegrab:
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*عليكم الله ده لعب ده
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انشاء الله منتصرين



 ههههههههه
عملتيها ظاهرة يا دكتورة:z12:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

فرحانة كده مالك



 فرحانه؟ انا مغيوظه يا افريكانو
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*دا عيب لعيبه المريخ لمن تجيهم الفرصه ما بستثمروها
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انشاء الله منتصرين



 ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*حي العرب 
برافو برافو
*

----------


## kramahmad

*اخخخخخخخخخخ من الاستهتار
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*اي حاجه ولا تعوقوا لينا النفطي دا
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*دي شنو المخالفات دي
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*نص مافي
تلاته ارتكاز
لاعبين شنو 
*

----------


## قنوان

*مخالفه مريخيه في مكان جيد
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*ديل ح يوقفوا لي قلبي
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*دا لعب المية ياخوانا نحن دايرين لعب  الخمسمية حقنا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*تماس للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

ديل ح يوقفوا لي قلبي



 سلامة قلبك
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة 22
لاطعم 
لارائحة
*

----------


## قنوان

*الناس ديل لابسين نضارات شمس ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*كاربوني وهدوء شديد
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*أهم حاجة نقاط المباراة الاداء ما مشكلة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*سفاري+طارق
كلام الطير في الباقير
*

----------


## قنوان

*حي العرب كلو باكات يا ناس
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الله ستر من التاني
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*سولي شريف وتهديفة خارج المرمي
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*وارقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

الله ستر من التاني



 كجيتيها خلاث
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل- دا كلام ني
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياخونا في عارض في الكورة دي تفتكرو شنو ولا منو
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*يا كريم للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ده لعب عيال
تلاته باصات مع بعض مافي
*

----------


## جواندي

*الله 
كلتشي وتهديفة قوة
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*كلتشي وتهديفه خارج الملعب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*مافي كوج
الكوج الجنائز ديل
*

----------


## جواندي

*ضغط مريخي علي شباك حي العرب
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*انا ماشه اصلي لي ركعتين واقرا يس واجي
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*طارق مختار وتهديفة جميلة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اداء قوى للمريخ وهدف حي العرب جاء عن طريق خطأ المدافعين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة 34
المريخ صفر (كبييييير)
حي العرب(1)
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

اداء قوى للمريخ وهدف حي العرب جاء عن طريق خطأ المدافعين



ارحم نفسك ياجواندي
اداء قوي !!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## جواندي

*مخالفة للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*هجوم مكثف علي شباك حي العرب
يا افريكانو الشوط التاني ناس حي العرب ما عندهم لياقة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*جنائز
جنائز
*

----------


## جواندي

*احتجاج للاعبي حي العرب يستحق الكروت
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

هجوم مكثف علي شباك حي العرب
يا افريكانو الشوط التاني ناس حي العرب ما عندهم لياقة



ههههاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
يعني نحن العندنا
*

----------


## جواندي

*هدف مريخي مؤكد يضيع
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يانــــــــــــــــــــــاس
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الياقه اللياقه اللياقه
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*مخالفة مع لاسانا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة 44
لم يقنع
لم يمتع
وكمان مغلوووووووب
*

----------


## قنوان

*هف ضااااااااااااااااااااااااايع
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اهدار فرص بالجملة
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*ياااااااااااا كريم للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

الياقه اللياقه اللياقه



يس انتهت بسرعه كدا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الزمن المهدر 3 دقائق
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الله ستر الله ستر الله ستر
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الله يمرضكم
زي ماجبتو لي الضغط
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*اسمعوا لما تنتهي ادوني خبر
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الضغط الضغط الضغط
منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الشوط الاول انتهي 1/صفر لحي العرب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*45 دقيقة
لم اشاهد غير فريق واحد
حي العرب وبس
ارحمنا ياكاربوني
*

----------


## kramahmad

*لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*سفاري وطارق مختار خارج اجواء المباراة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ياسلك الشافنا في الحتانة بدري
ماكضب
جنائز جنائز جنائز
سفاري+طارق مختار
طلعتو روحنا
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ربنا يكون في عوننا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*سولي شريف يجيب فينا قوووون
عجبي يازمن
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*وين بقية اللاعبين ؟؟؟؟
ليه مافي تغيرات؟؟؟
وين اللياقة؟؟
وين الحماس؟؟
استغفر الله العظيم

*

----------


## africanu

*ينصر دينك ياخالدونا
3 ارتكاز
وبنلعب 4 4 2

الحتانة نفر
*

----------


## africanu

*قلنا ليكم المريخ لايطمئن
قلتو لينا لوكو الصبر
اشربو من البحر
*

----------


## جواندي

*خروج طارق ودخول نجم الدين
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*بي ال3 ارتكاز يا ريت يكون في فايده المفروض مافي اي حد يهوب ناحيه مرمانا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اخيرا
اخيرا
اخيرا
هدف
*

----------


## جواندي

*الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*الحمدلله هدف التعادل وانشاءالله نفوذ
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*كده ممكن
نقول بنلعب 4 4 2
 بعد رجوع نجم الدين للدفاع
*

----------


## جواندي

*حلوة يا النفطي
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*التاني بأذن الله للنفطي قولوا يا رب
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الباشا وتسرع شديد
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الضغط الضغط الضغط
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*نجم الدين
ينصر دينك
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*وارغو من الاول كان يكون في التشكلية
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*فاشل فاشل فاشل
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*يا شباب الوضع كيف ؟ 
طمئنونا الله يطمئنكم 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياخوانا اللعب دا بين الميه والخمسمية كدا مابنفع
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*ان شاء  الله الهدف الثاني
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محي الدين طه أحمد
					

يا شباب الوضع كيف ؟ 
طمئنونا الله يطمئنكم 



 الوضع مطمئن
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*إن شاء  الله الزعيم منتصر نصر كبير
*

----------


## جواندي

*مصعب يتأهب
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*ياسلك سحرتو النفطي
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*ما دايرين اماني دايرين فعل وبيان بالعمل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*حاج موت
جاكم
*

----------


## جواندي

*مصعب بديل لموسي الزومة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااام
وارقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*طلعتو
.......................

اخيرا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*وارقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*قنوان كج كبير
صلي التراويح ياقنوان
احسن لينا
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*وار غووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو 
كلتشيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييي 
نيجريا نفر 
الحمد لله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*بالمقاس ياوارغو مسطره بس مشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*ماشاءالله ماشاءالله ابواللكاز لكذا؛
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

قنوان كج كبير
صلي التراويح ياقنوان
احسن لينا



قبيل ماقلنا في كج ماصدقتني
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*مصعب وتهديف خارج المرمي بأستمرار
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الحمد لله الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*مريخ مريخ مريخ
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*تعرفو يكون الوالي نزل ليهم بين الشوطين
واداهم ليك هرشة ليوم الهرشة
*

----------


## جواندي

*قنوان كبكابة اتخارجت سريع
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*كان مطلع روحنا
بي تلاتة ارتكاز كاربوني
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

قنوان كبكابة اتخارجت سريع



دي طلعت كوج كبير
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

قنوان كبكابة اتخارجت سريع



من اتخارجت النحس طار
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*سايقا النفطي
نفطينو ياعجيب
*

----------


## africanu

*نجم الدين 
ينصر دينك
*

----------


## وداللعوته

*ياسلك سحرتو النفطي
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*كلتشي نجم المباراة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اصحي ياباشا
*

----------


## africanu

*النفطي
بتكتل ليك زوووووووول
*

----------


## africanu

*ابداع يانفطينو
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يا افريكانو لاحظ معاي من جواندى سكت المريخ لاعب كويس
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة 41 من الشوط الثاني
المريخ (2)
حي العرب(1)
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

يا افريكانو لاحظ معاي من جواندى سكت المريخ لاعب كويس



جواندي زاتو طلع كوج
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

جواندي زاتو طلع كوج



دا حالتو حاضره منالبيت لو مشى الاستاد كان حصل لينا شنو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*باقي دقيقتين من الزمن الاضافي
2- المريخ
1-حي العرب
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ادي قنون خبر بعدا خليها تجي
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*مبروووووووووووووووك يا قنوان الكج أظهري
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*مبروووووووووك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*انتهت المبارة بفوز المريخ 2-1 
بعد كده كان دايره تجي ياقنوان تعالي
تفحيطة:-
نشوف ليك فكي
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

يا افريكانو لاحظ معاي من جواندى سكت المريخ لاعب كويس



 الحمدلله ود الخير سأل الوضع كيف قلت ليهو مطمئن 
وانا جرسة شديدة
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

انتهت المبارة بفوز المريخ 2-1 
بعد كده كان دايره تجي ياقنوان تعالي
تفحيطة:-
[size=6]نشوف ليك فكي[/size]



نرسلها نيالا مع ناس الربراب
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*الحمد لله......مبروووووووووووووووووك

*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

انتهت المبارة بفوز المريخ 2-1 
بعد كده كان دايره تجي ياقنوان تعالي
تفحيطة:-
نشوف ليك فكي



 قنوان قالت ماشة تصلي تلقاها اسع في آخر نومة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله 
عدت علينا لحظات مريرة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

الحمد لله......مبروووووووووووووووووك



 مبروك للجميع يا أستاذ
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*احي احي الضغط السكر والعصبي روحي مرقت ما بقد اكتب ولا حرف ولا كلمة لما  انتهت اليوم  مره علي خير مبروك الفوز بس والله ماقادرين نلعب ولا شوطين كاملين الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*الليله لاسانا ده الا تبخروهو قوه وجساره ولعب كمان؛؛؛ قبض ولي شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبروووك يا شباب
بس اتعصرنا لامن روجنا مرقت !!
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*حمدالله علي السلامة 
*

----------


## ودالعقيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وداللعوته
					

الليله لاسانا ده الا تبخروهو قوه وجساره ولعب كمان؛؛؛ قبض ولي شنو؟



لا لا لاوالله بس ماشاءالله انحنا ما عندنا زول ما قبض كل الامور فى محلها الخير باسط
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

يا افريكانو لاحظ معاي من جواندى سكت المريخ لاعب كويس



هاي هاي هاي بني ادم لقيتو قنوان براه استفرتو بيها الكج منكم وفيكم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ياصخر انا قلت ليك وارغو حيكون كلمة السر في مبارة اليوم وصدق حدثي
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

ياصخر انا قلت ليك وارغو حيكون كلمة السر في مبارة اليوم وصدق حدثي



 صدقت يا رياض عباس بخيت
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*الكورة تخوف ياشباب وتحير والله يستر علينا مع الغزالة موسي كان سيء للغاية ومصعب لم يكن مصعب  والتنفطي لم يكن 100% والدفاع حاجة غريبة وجلوس غاسروكا في الكنبة محير أكثر ذي ما قالت الاخت تينا ضغط وسكري والله يستر علينا من أمراض أخري
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*مبرووووووووك الثلاث نقاط ..
بس الشوط الاول الزعيم كان يشفق !!
واتكربني !!!
                        	*

----------


## viva 2020

*سلاااااااااااااامة والحمد لله
درس اليوم الشوط الاول للحسم
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*مبروك يا صفوة
..
الأعضاء الذين شاهدوا هذا الموضوع 
acba77, africanu, محمد زين العابدين, محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب, محمد كمال, محمدمناع, محمدطيب, مجاهد محمد الهادي, محي الدين طه أحمد, مرتضي دياب, مريخي صعب, مرهف, az3d, Azmi shosh, bakri2010, الأبيض ضميرك, الجيلي شاور محمد, الصفوى, ابو شهد, احمد الحلفاوى, احمد الحبر, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, اسماعيل, Ehab M. Ali, تينا, ترطيبة, د.ابوبكر, جواندي*, kha1100, kramahmad, looly, majdi, Mr.Kdrook, رياض عباس بخيت*, nona, صخر, RED PLANET, riyad saad, samawal, عاشقة النيل, عباس التنقر, viva 2020, ود البقعة, وداللعوته, ودالعقيد, نزار عبده, طارق حامد, قنوان
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

بوست الترجي انا  برشح ليهو الاخت نونا



تسلم يا جواندي الله يديك العافية واكون عند حسن ظنك بي 
ومنتصرين باذن الله :thumbs:
                        	*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*الف مبروووك النصر والي الامام بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*كبكبة شديدة مبروك النقاط
                        	*

----------

